
Ask HN: How to scale my freelance job? - needleme
Hello,<p>For the last 6 years I&#x27;ve been freelancing for fashion brands taking care of all technical aspects of their online presence. That means Shopify setup, image retouch, mailing list management, A&#x2F;B testing for their store design, assets for social media, collection uploads etc. Basically all the tech stuff, marketing excluded.<p>I realized that those needs are pretty much the same for all fashion brands, so I want to scale it to a subscription service for fashion brands. Different tiers will have different hour packages for PM and Development.<p>I&#x27;m starting to gather info about my monthly expenses between services I would need to have to run the business, and I&#x27;m discussing with my developer to understand pricing for development hours.<p>I always been a creative person, and really not in the marketing &#x2F;business side, I would love any input on a path to follow to build this up. Articles, suggestions, anything you can think it would help and it will be greatly appreciated.<p>The project name and one line is: &quot;Tailry — Grow your fashion brand with an in-house digital department, on demand.&quot;
======
sharemywin
you might check this out:

[https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/](https://doubleyourfreelancing.com/)

not along the exact path but, has some good tips. especially around road maps.

~~~
needleme
Thank you!

